# If you had to get a PC...



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

If for some reason you had to get rid of your mac and buy a PC what would you do?


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 8, 2002)

Say what you will, those ThinkPad T series are awesome...

The Sony laptops are nice too, but only 512MB of RAM max?! How wimpy...

Laptops I would go with IBM or Toshiba.

Desktops I would go with Dell before, but not anymore... They are such cheap plastic pieces of crap now.

-B


----------



## RacerX (Apr 8, 2002)

I know that Rhapsody and OPENSTEP run great on my ThinkPad, so I would go with IBM. My only problem is that pretty much every PC today is sold with a Windows license (which would mean me basically paying for something I would never use).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

CRAP... I voted for the wrong thing!  I would kill myself.  Can I please run linux instead of windows?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> Can I please run linux instead of windows?



No, the point is to figure out which PC clone company you think is the best or if you're so much of a mac fan that you would never use a pc. A third option ruins the poll


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

you are right... sorry.  then I would go with the Sony.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> * A third option ruins the poll *



Why? There are other operating systems out there, and it doesn't change the differences between the PC hardware makes. So why Windows only?


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 8, 2002)

Sony because I don't want to help pay for anoying comercials that come on every secound and out of all them Sony uses more advanced technology.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> So why Windows only?



Because I said so.

Seriously, it doesn't change the hardware so it doesn't make that much difference, the problem is with the 'I would kill myself' option. It is for people who would never have any windows computer, even if they had no choice. If they liked Linux, they would vote for a computer and for the purposes of the poll it would look like they would take the windows computer, even though they wouldn't.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

Racer X, is that the Mac OS running on an IBM thinkpad or is that a good skin like neyo really good one for Windows XP?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Can I run:
AdaOS
Amiga Research OS
Armed Linux
AtheOS
BearOps Linux
BestLinux
BlueCat Linux
BPMK
Brix
Caldera OpenLinux (Note)
Cefarix
Clicker32
Conectiva Linux
Corel Linux
CP/M
Darwin
DCP
Debian GNU/HURD
Debian GNU/Linux
dingOS
eCos
Elfstone Linux
ERIKA
EROS
Fiasco
Flamethrower
FreeBSD
FreeDOS
FreeVMS
GazOS
GeekOS
GEM
Gemini Nucleus
Gentoo Linux
GNU/Lesbian Linux
Hancom Linux
Immunix
JBLinux
JOS
Kaladix Linux
KRUD
L13Plus
LainOS
LibraNet Linux
Lindows
Linux Antarctica
Linux From Scratch
Linux-Mandrake
LinuxOne
Linux-PPC
Linux Router Project
LuteLinux
Lycoris Desktop/LX
MANOS
MenuetOS
Minix
MkLinux
Mobius
ModulOS
Monte Vista Linux
MorphOS
NetBSD
NewOS
Oberon
Odin
OpenBeOS
OpenBSD
OppcOS
PhatLinux
Plan 9
PowerOS
QNX
RDOS
ReactOS
Red Hat Linux
RockLinux
Rome
Samhain Linux
S.Ha.R.K
SkyOS
Slackware Linux
Solaris
Spinix
Stampede Linux
SuSE Linux
TurboLinux
Visual Network OS
VSTa
WinLinux 2001
WinMac
xMach
Yellow Dog Linux
Yggdrasil Linux
Yoctix
ZealOS

with windows ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

i'd have to pick sony in a heartbeat... in the windows world, there would have to be no better computer that i'd pick than a sony (although i'm stuck with this $h!tty @$$ dell)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *Racer X, is that the Mac OS running on an IBM thinkpad or is that a good skin like neyo really good one for Windows XP? *



Isnt he running OPENSTEP?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

Rhapsody

(by the way... where can I get this? I have an extra laptop with NO OS loaded onto it (since i just fixed it up) and I'd like to use it.... please help me with this!)


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

It sure looks like a Mac OS, can it run ordinary Mac programs? When was the last time it was upgraded? Does anyone still support it?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

Rhapsody was developed by Apple for x86 machines... and really it was kinda the first version of Mac OS X Server (before it became aquafied)

for other questions, you'll have to ask RacerX


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

Every day I use OS X at home, then get to go in to work and use WinNT 4.0.  So I chose the suicide option...

I'd run a flavor of Unix, but I'd much rather commit hari kari with a wet noodle than use Windows on my home system ever again.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *hari kari*


what's that?

or is it a misspelling of Harry Carey... the late baseball announcer for the Chicago Cubs?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> what's that?



I always thought that it was a wasy of ritually committing suicide if you were disonorable in Mideval Japan, but then I found out that was called sepukku.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah -- I learned it as hari kari, even though I know it should be seppuku.  So I tend to use hari kari more often.  The term, not the act.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 8, 2002)

The last Intel version of Rhapsody was Rhapsody Developer Release 2 (Rhapsody 5.1), The last version of Rhapsody Apple released was Mac OS X Server 1.2 (Rhapsody 5.6). It only runs apps made for Rhapsody (or ported from OPENSTEP/NEXTSTEP). You can learn more about it in these threads:

Rhapsody

and 

Rhapsody on Virtual PC

The interface is a nice cross between Mac OS 8 and OPENSTEP (best parts of both). Actually I plan on moving to a WallStreet G3 PowerBook and run Mac OS X Server 1.2 on as an upgrade. So once I've completed that move, the ThinkPad gets moved back down to OPENSTEP 4.2 (which has almost three times as many apps as the Intel version of Rhapsody).


----------



## xoot (Apr 8, 2002)

I wouldn't kill myself about hardware; it's the software that I would commit suicide about. I'd love Linux on my PC, but I will kill myself if I had Windows on it.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 8, 2002)

I didn't realize Rhapsody was so beautiful in terms of UI!

I think I like the traditional Mac interface better than Aqua... Something about it just screams sophisticated!

Granted I love OS X, but seeing a screenshot of Rhapsody kinda makes me long for the traditional UI... Oh well.

-B


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> I wouldn't kill myself about hardware; it's the software that I would commit suicide about. I'd love Linux on my PC, but I will kill myself if I had Windows on it.



Lets assume that it is running Windows


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 8, 2002)

I would get one of those SONY VAIO multimedia models, they are as close to a mac, expet they run winblows   The new ones have built in MD, FW and more.  THe cool thing is you can load another PEeCee OS (BSD or linux based) and thenconnect it with your existing mac


----------



## Jadey (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd get a Cyborg Green Alienware machine.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> I'd get a Cyborg Green Alienware machine.



I forgot about Alianware. They seem pretty cool, for a Windows PC company, Though I do think that that color is very ugly.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

those alienware pc's are pretty good... but i would have to take the Vaio... I saw one at Circuit City yesterday and practically drooled... then i realized it wasn't a mac and said "WTF?!"

 lol


----------



## scruffy (Apr 8, 2002)

I would probably build the PC myself - that's some fun we Mac users miss out on (not that I miss it enough to buy something other than a Mac).  I would use a calmpc case - may be ugly, but absolutely zero fans is cool.  And anyway, with a case that ugly, I wouldn't feel bad about painting it myself.

If we absolutely must buy an OEM machine, I would buy one without an OS, or with a free one.  I don't want to pay $150 or whatever it is for something I won't use.  I think IBM sells Linux PCs, but I'm not really sure.  Dell seems to have given up on that, don't know about anyone else.



> *originally by phatsharpie*
> Something about it just screams sophisticated!



I'm not sure if it's possible to _scream_ sophistication.  At most you could state it firmly, finally, and with a very slightly raised voice.


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take suiside for $400, Alex 

I *never* wan't to run a x86 PC with Windows again! Never! I'm not paying to support the Monopoly! If I had to get a PC, you can bet it'd run a Unix-based OS, probably an Open Source one, and it would be used or would come without an OS.

If I need to run Windows, Win95 works pretty well in Virtual PC. And it keeps Windows what it should be -- a killable process


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 9, 2002)

suicide!

but..... if i HAD to run windows.....

SUICIDE

but..... if i was undead....

Sony - at least i don't mind supporting them as a company. They make THE BEST in optical products (video and such)


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Every day I use OS X at home, then get to go in to work and use WinNT 4.0.  So I chose the suicide option...
> 
> I'd run a flavor of Unix, but I'd much rather commit hari kari with a wet noodle than use Windows on my home system ever again. *



Hey, me too (stuck using WinNT 4.0 at work, that is).  But for home use, if I absolutely *had* to, I might be able to endure running Win 2k or (shudder) XP.
BTW, the correct Westernized spelling is "hara kiri," which translates literally as "belly cut."


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

Does NT 4 have the same look as 95, 98, ME, 2000 or is it the one based on the Windows 3 look?

or am i confusing that with Windows 3.11 For Workgroups and Windows NT 3?


----------



## roger (Apr 9, 2002)

Generally WinNT4 is installed with the Win95 look, though it is possible to install it with the NT3.5 look (not very popular). However when you install IE4.01 is it possible to go for the Active Folder option, which is a right pain.



Roger.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

Windows NT 3.1 and 3.51 looked like Windows 3.1 and Windows 3.11 for Work Groups. Windows NT 4.0 looks like Windows 95, and Windows ME looks like Windows 2000 (2000 was released before Me).

NT 4.0 isn't that bad after applying Yellow Box, but it is still at the end of a long list of other operating systems that I would rather use.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

so racer.... can you help me out with Rhapsody?! please see my topic in the B&G thread!


----------

